
‘Your Genome Isn’t Really Secret,’ Says Google Ventures’s Bill Maris - eplanit
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-20/-your-genome-isn-t-really-secret-says-google-ventures-s-bill-maris
======
Amygaz
Bill Maris also says: "If we each keep our genetic information secret, then
we’re all going to die".

To which I want to reply: "We are going to die anyway, Bill." and "I don't see
a link to your genome, Bill!"

Later he mentioned things we will have to start caring about if we start
living to 500yo, such as production and distribution of basic things to
sustain life, like food. To which I only want to reply: "Worldwide poverty,
hunger and waste are actual problems that giant funds like GV should already
be caring about, otherwise, well we are going to die and knowing your genome
won't do s..."

Clearly, life is much easier on the Google planet than planet Earth. They seem
to have solved most of the world problems.

------
dekhn
Mine certainly isn't: [https://my.pgp-
hms.org/profile/hu80855C](https://my.pgp-hms.org/profile/hu80855C)

That's the whole genome sequence and the called variants.

